# Asus Prime B350-PLUS & 3200 RAM



## Eyfalia (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich möchte mir aktuell einen neuen Unterbau zusammenstellen und bin noch nicht ganz sicher bezüglich des RAMs!

Welches Mainboard möchte ich verwenden: Asus Prime B350-PLUS Mainboard Sockel AM4: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Welcher RAM arbeitet laut Hersteller einwandfrei damit: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...-PLUS/PRIME_B350-PLUS_Memory_QVL_20170704.pdf
(Zusatzinfo: Es soll entweder der Ryzen 5 1400 oder 1600 werden)

Hintergrund: Ich höre sehr oft, dass es Schwierigkeiten mit dem RAM gibt, wenn man 3200er benutzt auf diesem Board. In der Liste sehe ich allerdings mehrere "Vorschläge" für solchen 3200er RAM. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass folgender RAM mit diesem Board funktioniert? 

-> G.Skill DIMM 8GB DDR4-3200 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher schwarz, F4-3200C16D-8GVK, Ripjaws V

und wenn ja, kann ich ihn später nochmal nachkaufen und somit auf 16 GB 3200 kommen oder funktionieren solche Taktraten mit diesem Board eher nur bei 2 DIMM ? 

Vielleicht hat bereits jemand von euch Erfahrung damit?


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2017)

Vollbestückung macht mehr Probleme. 

Wenn würde ich 2x8 GiB oder 2x16 GiB bei Ryzen verbauen. Mehr RAM ist immer besser als extrem schneller RAM.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (8. Juli 2017)

Ich find das Kit sehr teuer, ist nicht mehr viel bis 2x8GB


----------



## Eyfalia (8. Juli 2017)

Okay, dann wird es aufjedenfall ein 16GB kit.

Würde ich mit 2666er gut fahren?
Der Ram hier wäre zB. kompatibel laut liste und auf das GB gerechnet auch deutlich günstiger...
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18-35 (CMK16GX4M2A2666C16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aus der Liste kann ich leider keinen bezahlbaren 2933er rauslesen...

...wäre an dieser Stelle ansonsten auch sehr dankbar für direkte/konkrete Vorschläge, das wird nämlich mein erster Eigenbau und habe daher noch ein wenig Schwierigkeiten gewisse Kenngrößen einzuschätzen.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (8. Juli 2017)

Nimm den hier
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT weiß DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lässt sich ohne Probleme auf 2933 Takten, vllt auch mehr. Ist auch mit sicherheit Dual Rank.


----------



## AlexM2 (14. Juli 2017)

Seid gestern bei mir im Betrieb:
Ryzen 1600x auf Asus Prime B350+ (letztes Bios mit AGESA1.006) läuft mein Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 (3200, Cl16, 2x8GB) zumindestens schonmal auf 3066 Mhz und alles drunter. Mit 3200 startet er noch nicht, ansonsten bin ich zufrieden. (DOCP Profil ausgewählt, manuall auf 3066  geändert, Spannung auf 1,35, ansonsten alles belassen/ProcODT auf 53,5 Ohm)


----------



## Eyfalia (17. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Bleibt abzuwarten, inwiefern das durch weitere BIOS Updates gesteigert wird bzw. wie hoch das Interesse seitens der jeweiligen Firmen überhaupt ist, das ganze auf diesen Geschwindigkeiten ans laufen zu bekommen. Bei 3200 Mhz scheint bei den B350 von den Boards her sowieso Schluß zu sein. Bleibt abzuwarten inwiefern die neuen Chipsätze/Boards für den Ryzen Threadripper ausgelegt sind. Ob da auch bei 3200 Schluß sein wird? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Mir erscheint der Sprung von DDR3 auf DDR4 bisher noch ausbaubar  Aber eine Glaskugel haben wir (hoffentlich) alle nicht! In diesem Sinne, danke für den Austausch!


----------

